# Touchpad wont charge - stuck on battery logo



## warpedflash (Jun 11, 2012)

My touchpad was working great with CM9 on it for a while now. I stick it on a dock and it normally charges fine. last week I flashed a new nightly, I visited my parents over the weekend and came back to find my touchpad on the dock with the battery charging logo on screen in red. If I plug it in to the charger I get the same.

Any Ideas? If I plug it into my PC it gives me the message that I need to charge it from the official charger which does not charge it....


----------



## PPossum (Feb 22, 2012)

If you can boot in to webos do that and charge it up before you loose 100% of the charge. If you loose 100% of the charge in cm9 you're up the creek..

there are many threads pertaining to this here are two. The first thread describes the bug

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/26092-cm9-wont-charge-battery/

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/24844-touchpad-wont-charge-or-boot/


----------



## skaramanga (Nov 23, 2011)

The battery went dead on my TP when it was running CM9 recently, all it would do is show the battery logo, so I had to plug it in to charge using the proper charger and cable, the touchstone didn't seem to be able to bring it to life. No kidding, but it was plugged in to charge for at least 30 mins, maybe longer, before it would boot back up. Just plug it in and leave it for ages and hope it comes back to life


----------



## warpedflash (Jun 11, 2012)

skaramanga said:


> The battery went dead on my TP when it was running CM9 recently, all it would do is show the battery logo, so I had to plug it in to charge using the proper charger and cable, the touchstone didn't seem to be able to bring it to life. No kidding, but it was plugged in to charge for at least 30 mins, maybe longer, before it would boot back up. Just plug it in and leave it for ages and hope it comes back to life


This appears to have done the job  Left it plugged in for an hour then booted into webOS it had 2% battery :S Charged normally once into webOS though.


----------



## skaramanga (Nov 23, 2011)

Good stuff!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------

